# barilla pasta



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I know some people online are wanting to boycott them, but i think I might just got to the grocery store today and stock up.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Why for the Boycott?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Why boycott?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

https://www.google.com/search?site=....1c.1.27.mobile-gws-hp..20.2.2589.NOisvNHNMTI


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Barilla pasta is my favorite on the shelf, and I stock like a rock star when it goes on sale.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've never been picky about pasta,but I guess I have a new favorite brand..


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It's is great that some of you have a new favorite pasta. He has already back tracked because he knows that those that will support him are far less than those that will not.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's probably a publicity stunt anyway.
Come out and make a statement against something that is "hot" right now, then back track and 'cave' to the 'pressure' to look like a hero......
All the while HIS PRODUCT is in the news, getting FREE advertising.

Brilliant!!


----------



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

I fully support equal rights for everyone, including marriage and adoption but don't see why the media keeps asking questions they don't want to hear the answers to. Barilla didn't go on an anti-gay campaign, the chairman simply answered honestly a question that was asked of him. He is allowed to have his opinion (otherwise, why bother asking?), and just like he said: If gays "like our pasta and our advertising, they'll eat our pasta, if they don't like it then they will not eat it and they will eat another brand,". That is how the world works, he isn't wrong.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> It's probably a publicity stunt anyway.
> Come out and make a statement against something that is "hot" right now, then back track and 'cave' to the 'pressure' to look like a hero......
> All the while HIS PRODUCT is in the news, getting FREE advertising.
> 
> Brilliant!!


Looks like a fool not someone who sticks to their beliefs. How anyone could think that is a smart move is beyond me.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Humans sacrifice themselves to the god of money every day.....


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

We love Barilla pasta and their sauce too. Publix frequently offers weekly sales 2 for 1. I will be stocking up too.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Good grief. It's pasta. So what if he wants to use a "classic" family for his advertisements....his company, his choice. 

Wish he had stood behind his opinion rather than trying to do damage control....nobody has a backbone anymore.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

EscapingToronto said:


> I fully support equal rights for everyone, including marriage and adoption but don't see why the media keeps asking questions they don't want to hear the answers to. Barilla didn't go on an anti-gay campaign, the chairman simply answered honestly a question that was asked of him. He is allowed to have his opinion (otherwise, why bother asking?), and just like he said: If gays "like our pasta and our advertising, they'll eat our pasta, if they don't like it then they will not eat it and they will eat another brand,". That is how the world works, he isn't wrong.


In this case the "media" got just the answer they wanted. An answer that would create controversy and draw people to read, listen to or watch them. Individual members of the media may have specific political agendas but as a whole their objective is the same as any business, to attract more customers and make more money.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Does Barilla taste better?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Barilla seems to me to be a higher quality product than a lot of the pasta out there. Can't say exactly why, but I do like it better than the store brand I buy unless Barilla is on sale.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Barilla is over priced and I never buy it anyways. Store bought pasta is store bought pasta. It's all tasteless, so why spend twice as much on Barilla?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, and I love the whole "support businesses for being able speaking their minds (free speech and all that), unless of course we don't like what they have to say, then we'll boycott" thing.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MDKatie said:


> Oh, and I love the whole "support businesses for being able speaking their minds (free speech and all that), unless of course we don't like what they have to say, then we'll boycott" thing.


You are supporting free speech, you just happen to be supporting yours as well. Free to not support their position.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I've found Trader Joes has the best deals on pasta.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I usually get mine at Sam's club- or if the store brand is on sale- I got a good deal in April in NJ when visiting my dad it was Mullers- they were 2 for a dollar a box- I haven't purchased any since April... and we eat alot of pasta- 

but normally- I get it at Sam's -


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)




----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

His "beef" seems to be with gay adoption.

He's a "family man" but may be clueless, to the fact that gays often adopt children, that nobody else wants.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


>


Here I thought that liberals were supposed to be the "tolerant" ones! You proved me wrong! Haters hate those that voice their opinions when they don't align with their own!


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We like a little pasta with our sauce, but try not to overdo it. When your sauce is good who can taste the pasta?


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I won't buy Barilla. He did a grand job of saying 'Oh we don't hate gays, we just don't think gays are a family". 

I fully support his right to say whatever he likes. But I don't have to support HIM and his beliefs by spending my money on his product.

For the "liberal" bash... how much money did you give the Democrat party? Cause I guess you don't support freedom if you didn't give some of your money to them even though they don't believe the same things you do. 

It's possible to support someone's right to say stuff, without agreeing with what they say. He can say whatever he likes, but he's got to deal with the results afterwards.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Tiempo said:


>


My mind slipped into the gutter for a second and just too funny with the thread topic.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

It's such a small percentage of the population... I just don't get why it has to be a big deal. ~shrug~ An evolutionary dead end really doesn't matter much to me at the end of the day. Though I fully admit I've been in committed relationships with both males and females. I just don't define my entire life by what I do in the bedroom like it seems some people feel the need to.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Wolfy-hound said:


> I won't buy Barilla. He did a grand job of saying 'Oh we don't hate gays, we just don't think gays are a family".
> 
> I fully support his right to say whatever he likes. But I don't have to support HIM and his beliefs by spending my money on his product.
> 
> ...


Probably the same amount YOU gave to the Nazi party! 

When someone calls someone they don't even know names because they're not tollerant of the others freedom to speak their opinion, is that not hypocrictlal?


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

CraterCove said:


> It's such a small percentage of the population... I just don't get why it has to be a big deal. ~shrug~ An evolutionary dead end really doesn't matter much to me at the end of the day. Though I fully admit I've been in committed relationships with both males and females. I just don't define my entire life by what I do in the bedroom like it seems some people feel the need to.


Minorities tend to get a little edgy, when they are not treated equal.

Besides, it had nothing to do with the bedroom. Adoptive gay families are not worthy to be associated with spaghetti.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)




----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

JeffreyD said:


> Here I thought that liberals were supposed to be the "tolerant" ones! You proved me wrong! Haters hate those that voice their opinions when they don't align with their own!


So the Barilla guy is not a bigot? 




And as a hetero woman I found his remarks on raising children in a one-sex-parent household short sighted. There are many, many single mothers and fathers doing an exceptional job raising their children, and I feel his comment wasn't fair to them either.


----------



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> I know some people online are wanting to boycott them, but i think I might just got to the grocery store today and stock up.


Their stand on this issue would only make me more eager to buy their product.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> So the Barilla guy is not a bigot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope! He's no more a bigot than you are! He expressed his opinion, you did the same! Does that make you one too? Nobody ever said life was fair now did they?


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

When are business owners gonna wise up and just say "No comment at this time" "Sorry, our current and future business/marketing/whatever practices are personal" Some questions don't HAVE to be answered. It's really no ones business. 
When someone asks a question of a somewhat personal or possibly controversial nature, I'd have to ask myself WHY are they asking? Are they looking to help or hurt the company? 
If they want to ask about the product itself, then sure, I'd answer those questions all day. But if they're obviously "fishing" for something that they can possibly use against you, I wouldn't be quick to give it to them. 
"Keep it under your hat" comes to mind.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well,shucks..I thought I'd found a new favorite brand,but I'm not gonna support a gutless wonder that doesn't say what he means and sticks to it.Now I guess I'm boycotting Barilla...phooey.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I was married 13 years and am now a single parent not offended by Barilla. If he said a single mom or single dad doesn't represent the classic family for their classic Italian pasta why should I care because it doesn't.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

summerdaze said:


> When are business owners gonna wise up and just say "No comment at this time" "Sorry, our current and future business/marketing/whatever practices are personal" Some questions don't HAVE to be answered. It's really no ones business.
> When someone asks a question of a somewhat personal or possibly controversial nature, I'd have to ask myself WHY are they asking? Are they looking to help or hurt the company?
> If they want to ask about the product itself, then sure, I'd answer those questions all day. But if they're obviously "fishing" for something that they can possibly use against you, I wouldn't be quick to give it to them.
> "Keep it under your hat" comes to mind.


It's our intolerant pc world. He shouldn't be affraid to answer a question honestly, but liberals can't stand freedom of speach. If you say something that they don't agree with, your instantly a bigot or racist.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> It's our intolerant pc world. He shouldn't be affraid to answer a question honestly, but liberals can't stand freedom of speach. If you say something that they don't agree with, your instantly a bigot or racist.


you can say whatever you want, why does my disagreeing with you make me intolerant? its not about being pc its about accepting the reality that families dont all look the same, even Jesus had two dads.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mrsgcpete said:


> you can say whatever you want, why does my disagreeing with you make me intolerant? its not about being pc its about accepting the reality that families dont all look the same, even Jesus had two dads.


He expressed his opinion. You called him a bigot! That's being intolerant, is it not?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

JeffreyD said:


> Nope! He's no more a bigot than you are! He expressed his opinion, you did the same! Does that make you one too? Nobody ever said life was fair now did they?


You aren't a bigot because you disagree with something someone says. The definition of bigot (according to Miriam-Webster) is someone who strongly and unfairly dislikes other people, ideas, etc. I don't dislike the guy (I don't know him), but it seems he unfairly dislikes gay people because he assumes they can't be a family (and whatever else he said). How is pointing out that someone is a bigot make one a bigot?


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> He expressed his opinion. You called him a bigot! That's being intolerant, is it not?


i didnt call him anything. i dont have to agree with his politics, and i can choose to remove my business from his company (or any company) for any reason, thats my choice, just like his stance on gay families his choice.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mrsgcpete said:


> i didnt call him anything. i dont have to agree with his politics, and i can choose to remove my business from his company (or any company) for any reason, thats my choice, just like his stance on gay families his choice.


Your right it wasn't you whom I quoted...I apologize for that!


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> You aren't a bigot because you disagree with something someone says. The definition of bigot (according to Miriam-Webster) is someone who strongly and unfairly dislikes other people, ideas, etc. I don't dislike the guy (I don't know him), but it seems he unfairly dislikes gay people because he assumes they can't be a family (and whatever else he said). How is pointing out that someone is a bigot make one a bigot?


Think about what you posted here. You answer your own question!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Barilla seems to me to be a higher quality product than a lot of the pasta out there. Can't say exactly why, but I do like it better than the store brand I buy unless Barilla is on sale.


It is made with a real semolina flour. I love Barilla! <3


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> It's is great that some of you have a new favorite pasta. He has already back tracked because he knows that those that will support him are far less than those that will not.


Yep, just look how the gay flap hurt Chick Fillet. Just brought them many new customers. The guy has every right to his opinion and that's all it is. He cannot control what gays do or don't do. If you people would think more about what your politicians DO and less what private citizens THINK, we would all be better off. Never tried Barilla, but I will now.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Publicity Stunt.
Look how much folks are chirping about his pasta....ON A HOMESTEADING site.
Imagine the chirping elsewhere.

F-R-E-E advertising.

It's brilliant.
Hate him or love him, he got his F-R-E-E advertising.....
And people will say "this is amazing I don't buy anything else' then it will go on sale and someone will say 'hey, it's on sale, I'll try it'.

OMG humans really.......


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

And yet the media gave Alec Baldwin a free pass.

Alec Baldwin: South Park calls out actors free pass on anti-gay rhetoric


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Publicity Stunt.
> Look how much folks are chirping about his pasta....ON A HOMESTEADING site.
> Imagine the chirping elsewhere.
> 
> ...


You're probably right, but that only makes it worse.

_Taking a stand_, with a "heartfelt profession of one's belief"- for one's own financial gain.

Pretty lame, IMO, but it certainly will help his bank account.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

MDKatie said:


> This is an personal point of view--It is a personal view point ---it is valid to that person and others that share it---it is protected under the freedom of speach---It is personal---but it is not a a fact in many cases--
> Those who hold a different view point must be kept quiet because it offends others---that is not tolerent. WE CAN HOLD DIFFERENT VIEWS AND WE CAN EXPRESS THEM.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

kasilofhome said:


> WE CAN HOLD DIFFERENT VIEWS AND WE CAN EXPRESS THEM.


I AGREE. 


They should probably go ahead and delete the word bigot from the dictionary then. After all, everyone is just expressing his/her opinions.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Or----------------we can learn to accept that there are FACTS and there are views. Often times when the victim card is played it is to nudge, control, shove, quiet another view point. 

I personally feel that human skin has thinned a bit too much in a Publicly controled world.

Why the need to toss out a word or ban books --that is an extreme statement --often used in debates to create an "all or nothing siduation" 

You are not a victim do to other persons verbal expression of issues unless you want to be. If you are a victim it is YOUR choice if you are just playing victim you are attempting to manipulate and control vs being tolerant.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

kasilofhome said:


> Or----------------we can learn to accept that there are FACTS and there are views. Often times when the victim card is played it is to nudge, control, shove, quiet another view point.
> 
> I personally feel that human skin has thinned a bit too much in a Publicly controled world.
> 
> ...


This whole thing is getting blown WAY out of proportion. Did the Barilla guy infringe on anyone's rights? No. Were his statements hurtful to some people? Yes. Is he allowed to express his beliefs? Yes. Are people allowed to call him a bigot because his beliefs fit the definition of a bigot? Yes. Does calling someone a bigot make you a bigot? No. Does calling someone a bigot mean you don't think other people should have the right to express their opinions? No. 

Does one guy's views on gay adoption/traditional families change anything? No.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Folks, please watch the arguing. Giving another view point or debating is fine, but a few posts are boarding against the "Be Nice" rule. Instead of personal arguments, please return to the original topic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I see Oggie got spanked lol
[YOUTUBE]YXkf3UkK-5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Barilla is the best pasta you can buy. Homemade is the best pasta you can eat.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Not in this weeks flyer Barilla pasta is on sale at Shop Rite 8 for $10 must buy minimum of 8 and in batches of 8 to get the sale maximum 32. If you type in shop at home at the website "Barilla" you can see all Barilla products on sale. Lowest price I've seen on the tortellini in a long time. Until Oct 5th.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's on sale here for 1.00 a box.....any type.
Spag, Fett, bow ties, elbows.....you name it.
1.00 a box. No limits, no minimums.
AND their boxes are still 16ozs.
Creamette's boxes are 12 ozs now.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't understand people who are saying they are going to stock up on barilla.
Are you saying that because you don't like gays as well or what?? Because I only see it in a negative way....Or possibly y'all are joking???


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll continue to buy Barilla,,to put it simply,,target consumer is familys and there are a heck of alot more straight families than gay ones,just simple math.
I support gay rights but this dumb


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Big Y 10 for $10 no limit Barilla. Nothing personal...Just cashing in on a product I already prefer. Fettuccini!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Their target market is people who want to cook some pasta sometime in the near future. You can't get good pasta just anywhere. He can say most anything he wants and I will still buy his pasta  He might suck mud, but his pasta is hard to beat. Why does anyone care what some cranky old fart says, or who his target market is. If you want to prove something, go buy a crappy product.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

secuono said:


> I don't understand people who are saying they are going to stock up on barilla.
> Are you saying that because you don't like gays as well or what?? Because I only see it in a negative way....Or possibly y'all are joking???


Simple really. For every action, there is a reaction. Gays attack Barilla and cause a reaction from folks who believe a private company can say what they want. Plus, their pasta is pretty highly rated.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

vicker said:


> Their target market is people who want to cook some pasta sometime in the near future. You can't get good pasta just anywhere. He can say most anything he wants and I will still buy his pasta  He might suck mud, but his pasta is hard to beat. Why does anyone care what some cranky old fart says, or who his target market is. If you want to prove something, go buy a crappy product.


I don't like your tone. Sounds like you are biased against mud suckers.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm a mud sucker. I'm not offended. Boycott butter this time lol.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

No way...I love me some butter!!!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Publicity Stunt.
> Look how much folks are chirping about his pasta....ON A HOMESTEADING site.
> Imagine the chirping elsewhere.
> 
> ...


:shocked: So.....are you comparing him to Miley Cyrus? :hysterical:


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Publicity Stunt.
> Look how much folks are chirping about his pasta....ON A HOMESTEADING site.
> Imagine the chirping elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Did he say he was doing this or did you just make it up. I'm curious to know.:spinsmiley:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's a BRILLIANT marketing scheme.
And it's free, free, free.

Advertising is SO expensive, and to reach the maximum amount of potential consumers, well, that costs big bucks.

BUT if you have a little 'controversy' or better yet A BIG 'controversy', especially one that just HAPPENS to be a HUGE hot button in the media........

Wala.
You have reached KAZILLIONS of people because threads like this get started EVERYWHERE!!! 
And then folks go digging to provide 'links' then they read the links and post the links and others click on the links.....and on and on and on.

THEN when they go to the grocery, and they see that BRIGHT BLUE BOX with the gold lettering Barrilla on it........they remember:

HEY isn't that the company that ___________
Some will buy out of curiosity, because so many folks on their favorite web-haunt said "it's the best pasta money can buy".

It's a BRILLIANT marketing scheme.

Look at this thread. 
People a adding their .02, getting offended, being arguementitive, taking sides, etc.

Yeah, F-R-E-E advertising.

Brilliant!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know...I wonder the number of gay people plus gay supporters who will boycott vs the number of people who will continue to buy it. It'd be interesting to compare numbers. And if people do boycott it, will they keep up their boycott years from now, or will they forget in a few months?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

sigh...


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

MDKatie said:


> I don't know...I wonder the number of gay people plus gay supporters who will boycott vs the number of people who will continue to buy it. It'd be interesting to compare numbers. And if people do boycott it, will they keep up their boycott years from now, or will they forget in a few months?


That one is easy. The company will gain many times more customers than it will lose. There simply are not enough gays and their ardent supporters to make a difference and they are stupid for pushing the issue. Even people who have a live and let live attitude about gays get offended at these cheap attacks on business.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm not buying Barilla. Not that I did before. But now I'm REALLY not buying it!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

poppy said:


> That one is easy. The company will gain many times more customers than it will lose. There simply are not enough gays and their ardent supporters to make a difference and they are stupid for pushing the issue. Even people who have a live and let live attitude about gays get offended at these cheap attacks on business.


 
Ok, well I wonder how many people are going to get sick of businesses who feel the need to comment on other people's lifestyles then.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I wonder how many really actually give a fart?
Seriously, all things considered, who really cares?
Our economy is crashing, we may go to war, unemployment is off the charts, crops are dying, the sky is falling.
Pasta boycott, really?
BWAAAAAA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

MDKatie said:


> Ok, well I wonder how many people are going to get sick of businesses who feel the need to comment on other people's lifestyles then.


He didn't " comment" on it, he answered a direct question


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Who knows, I may buy it for Christmas gifts.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> Ok, well I wonder how many people are going to get sick of businesses who feel the need to comment on other people's lifestyles then.


Didn't Rahm and his band of thugs do this very thing to Chick-fil-a in Chicago because they disagreed with the CEO? I'm sick of the government interfearing in every aspect of my life!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey, as if you didn't have enough reasons to buy Barilla, here are two more:

http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/barilla/

75c off one Barilla Pasta Sauce (can print coupon twice)

$1 off two boxes Barilla Pasta (can print coupon twice)

And Barilla is not twice as expensive in our area.. at WallyWorld, store brand is $1 a box, Barilla is $1.23 a box and the boxes are still 1 lb. instead of the new 13.5 oz store brand boxes.

Some of you with the awesome $1/box sale can use the coupons above and buy Barilla for 50c a box.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

JeffreyD said:


> Didn't Rahm and his band of thugs do this very thing to Chick-fil-a in Chicago because they disagreed with the CEO? I'm sick of the government interfearing in every aspect of my life!


I wonder how many business will get sick of those who groups who feel their business should cater to their chosen life style?

Flip the script baby!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WildernesFamily said:


> Hey, as if you didn't have enough reasons to buy Barilla, here are two more:
> 
> http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/barilla/
> 
> ...


We have the generic brand (plain white box) for .88 a pound.
Store brand is about 1.18 a pound
Barilla is about 1.25 a pound BUT it's always on sale for a buck a box.
We have 3 major grocery chains and one of them has Barilla on sale each week! Good news is they are not but a mile apart, so it's not like you have to go out of the way!!

Thanks for the coupons!!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I wonder how many business will get sick of those who groups who feel their business should cater to their chosen life style?
> 
> Flip the script baby!!


No one expects them to cater to a chosen lifestyle. We do however expect to be able to voice our opinions when they publicly disparage a section of the population. You seem to be doing a lot of voicing your opinion but come across like you are upset they voice theirs.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I wonder how many business will get sick of those who groups who feel their business should cater to their *chosen life style?*


Being gay is not a choice.

Personally, if I know a company has an anti-gay agenda, I will choose to not buy their products or to otherwise give them any of my money. While I know in the grand scheme of things, they aren't going to miss my pennies, it is done on principal.

As for Barilla, I rarely buy it; I get my whole wheat pasta out of the bulk foods section at Winco. I have a few times bought Barilla when I've forgotten to pick up what I need at Winco; I will from now on choose another alternative.

Again.......being gay is not a choice.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Zilli said:


> Being gay is not a choice.
> 
> Personally, if I know a company has an anti-gay agenda, I will choose to not buy their products or to otherwise give them any of my money. While I know in the grand scheme of things, they aren't going to miss my pennies, it is done on principal.
> 
> ...


Post of the day!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Being gay isn't a choice? Wow, that's news to me.
People, created by God, were put on earth to procreate. God gave man a peticular tool that when connected to the outlet he gave woman, creates new life.
Kinda hard to do that with 2 men or 2 women.

I suppose being a politician, or pothead isn't a choice either?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Dixie--you are going tooooooooooooooo far next you will request that people accept self responceablity.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Being gay isn't a choice? Wow, that's news to me.
> People, created by God, were put on earth to procreate. God gave man a peticular tool that when connected to the outlet he gave woman, creates new life.
> Kinda hard to do that with 2 men or 2 women.
> 
> I suppose being a politician, or pothead isn't a choice either?


Love is not about procreation. Choosing to belittle people because of who they love in a adult relationship and decided that they are not a worthy family is not something God would do.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a question --- I haven't been on in a little while due to the Colorado flooding plus having 2 immediate family members die in the last 10 days. I discovered that Politics now is a full board, and Angie opened it up for me.
My question -- I just typed a response on here, and when I hit "submit", it said PREVIEW in bold letters at the top. It doesn't show up that I've posted anything. What is going on? It didn't happen in other areas of the boards. I'm confused.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

I love Barilla.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Zilli said:


> Being gay is not a choice.
> 
> Personally, if I know a company has an anti-gay agenda, I will choose to not buy their products or to otherwise give them any of my money. While I know in the grand scheme of things, they aren't going to miss my pennies, it is done on principal.
> 
> ...


Being gay IS a choice, there is no "gay" gene!


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> Being gay IS a choice,


Well, I disagree with you about whether or not it's a choice. 

But, let's say for the sake of argument that it is a "choice" (again, I want to reiterate that I do NOT believe it is a choice), but let's say it is - what business is it of yours or mine or anyone else's what two *consenting* *adults* do in the privacy of their own bedroom?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Zilli said:


> Well, I disagree with you about whether or not it's a choice.
> 
> But, let's say for the sake of argument that it is a "choice" (again, I want to reiterate that I do NOT believe it is a choice), but let's say it is - what business is it of yours or mine or anyone else's what two *consenting* *adults* do in the privacy of their own bedroom?


It's no ones business when it's in the privacy of their own homes. When it's forced upon me, and done publicly, you've made it my business!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

JeffreyD said:


> It's no ones business when it's in the privacy of their own homes. When it's forced upon me, and done publicly, you've made it my business!


The like button does not work here but I agree 100%


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> It's no ones business when it's in the privacy of their own homes. When it's forced upon me, and done publicly, you've made it my business!


You see gay people having sex in public? 

Geez......where do you live?

Personally, I don't care to watch anybody have sex - gay or straight. It's disturbing enough to have to watch the goats.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

WildernesFamily said:


> Hey, as if you didn't have enough reasons to buy Barilla, here are two more:
> 
> http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/barilla/
> 
> ...


Score! Thank you! More Barilla coupons at Smartsource: http://www.mysavings.com/smartsourc...=26075&dtcid=c9ceb17139afd018cc7572d394ba58c7


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Zilli said:


> You see gay people having sex in public?
> 
> Geez......where do you live?
> 
> Personally, I don't care to watch anybody have sex - gay or straight. It's disturbing enough to have to watch the goats.


Los Angeles. I don't want to see it either, sometimes there is no choice! I caught a "couple" on the hood of my car once! They got indignant that I had the "nerve" to tell them to stop having sex in public on my car. There are some things little kids don't need to see!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Los Angeles. I don't want to see it either, sometimes there is no choice! I caught a "couple" on the hood of my car once! They got indignant that I had the "nerve" to tell them to stop having sex in public on my car. There are some things little kids don't need to see!


That really has nothing to do with the premise of this thread. There are just as many heterosexual people who act inappropriately in public.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Zilli said:


> Well, I disagree with you about whether or not it's a choice.
> 
> But, let's say for the sake of argument that it is a "choice" (again, I want to reiterate that I do NOT believe it is a choice), but let's say it is - what business is it of yours or mine or anyone else's what two *consenting* *adults* do in the privacy of their own bedroom?


It certainly is a choice, at least some of the time. It is well known that college girls will often choose to engage in only lesbian relationships until they graduate so they don't risk getting pregnant. It is also well proven that both men and women in prison will adopt a gay lifestyle rather than abstain from sex. I suspect lots of males choose the gay lifestyle simply because they know they can have sex on any given night as many times as they want by hanging out in gay bars. A much more certain result than depending on the whims of women.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> That really has nothing to do with the premise of this thread. There are just as many heterosexual people who act inappropriately in public.


Just answering a question! Why did you feel the need to respond to something that has "nothing to do with the premise of this thread" then?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> It certainly is a choice, at least some of the time. It is well known that college girls will often choose to engage in only lesbian relationships until they graduate so they don't risk getting pregnant. It is also well proven that both men and women in prison will adopt a gay lifestyle rather than abstain from sex. I suspect lots of males choose the gay lifestyle simply because they know they can have sex on any given night as many times as they want by hanging out in gay bars. A much more certain result than depending on the whims of women.


You are talking about sexual gratification not about love and a committed family dynamic. That has nothing to do with what was asked of the person from Barilla.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> You are talking about sexual gratification not about love and a committed family dynamic. That has nothing to do with what was asked of the person from Barilla.


Your right! He was asked a question and answered it honestly and because he told the truth, he got slammed. How is that fair to him? The haters came out in force(as can be seen by some posts here).


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.iheartpublix.com/index.php/printable-coupons/coupons-com-2/?cid=18008094
http://www.iheartpublix.com/index.php/2013/09/new-barilla-coupon-pasta-sauce-55¢-publix/
No Publix here, but Barilla pasta sauce is .54-.55/jar thru 10/2 = free with coupon.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Your right! He was asked a question and answered it honestly and because he told the truth, he got slammed. How is that fair to him? The haters came out in force(as can be seen by some posts here).


Everyday on this forum you post your opinions and some of them come off as hateful to me and others. Why are you allowed to have opinions and voice them and others should not? He either responds and stands by what he says or he respectfully declines. Once he puts out what he believes into the media than he should understand that others will have opinions that will range from agreement to disagreement.

PS disagree does not equate with hate for most of us.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Everyday on this forum you post your opinions and some of them come off as hateful to me and others. Why are you allowed to have opinions and voice them and others should not? He either responds and stands by what he says or he respectfully declines. Once he puts out what he believes into the media than he should understand that others will have opinions that will range from agreement to disagreement.
> 
> PS disagree does not equate with hate for most of us.


Because my "opinions" are just that! I offer them up free of charge and I do expect folks to disagree with me. He answered a question and some folks took it too personaly, they showed their hatred for someone's beliefs! The hate is very clear!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Because my "opinions" are just that! I offer them up free of charge and I do expect folks to disagree with me. He answered a question and some folks took it too personaly, they showed their hatred for someone's beliefs! The hate is very clear!


The hate coming from those who support him is just as clear. As I said, he did not need to answer, he did and now he has backtracked.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> The hate coming from those who support him is just as clear. As I said, he did not need to answer, he did and now he has backtracked.


I see hatefull intolerance from his detractors, not so much from his supporters! Why do they need to berate him for his beliefs? So he backtracked, so what? Do you think his beliefs changed?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> I see hatefull intolerance from his detractors, not so much from his supporters! Why do they need to berate him for his beliefs? So he backtracked, so what? Do you think his beliefs changed?


I see it from both. I don't think his beliefs changed. I think he is bowing to the power of the dollar. There is no doubt he has hurt his company or he would not be so fast to scrabble.

Here on this forum I would respect those that said I support his views and will continue to buy his product. It is those that revel in making jabs have to go farther that respectfully stating their opinion that I have no regard for.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

gay--is a PC word for Homosexual--I think that we are grown up enough to use the word--Then again I taught my son to say penis vs. wee wee.

Think words have meanings and this PC world puts spins on words to associate it to another feeling.

See the opposite of Homosexual is hetrosexual
the opposite of gay is sad. ----See the message behind the PC adgenda?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I see it from both. I don't think his beliefs changed. I think he is bowing to the power of the dollar. There is no doubt he has hurt his company or he would not be so fast to scrabble.
> 
> Here on this forum I would respect those that said I support his views and will continue to buy his product. It is those that revel in making jabs have to go farther that respectfully stating their opinion that I have no regard for.



His business will do better than before.(just like Chick-fil-a) He got free advertising
on a scale he never dreamed about! I agree with your last sentence, that works both ways!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Love is not about procreation. Choosing to belittle people because of who they love in a adult relation, ship and decided that they are not a worthy family is not something God would do.


I agree, to an extent, but disagree. With all do respect, I fully believe, God, the Lord of Abraham, sees a family as parents and the children they produce. Leviticus 20 says man shall not lay with a man as he does with womankind, or he shall be killed.

To me that sounds like God does not approve of homosexuality. That said, I also know that my God is a God of love and forgiveness. And even tho we should hate the sin, we should still love the sinner.

And even tho I cannot find scriptures relating to this, I honestly, in my heart, believe God intends families to be father, mother, and children, and not mommy one and mommy two and the biproduct of their stop at the local sperm bank, or daddys one and two and the baby they got from an adoption agency.


And, even tho I am expressing my views here, i am not "pushing it" on the public. Never have seen a heterosexual pride parade, and doubt I ever will. And why? Because hetero is natural, and as intended, no ifs ands, or buts about it.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> See the opposite of Homosexual is hetrosexual
> the opposite of gay is sad. ----See the message behind the PC adgenda?


:doh:


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> And, even tho I am expressing my views here, i am not "pushing it" on the public. Never have seen a heterosexual pride parade, and doubt I ever will. And why? Because hetero is natural, and as intended, no ifs ands, or buts about it.


Of course you've never seen a "straight pride parade."

Why would you?

The straight community is free to love the people they love and to make a life with whomever they want - as long as it's someone of the opposite sex.

And they are free to take advantage of all the benefits that being married to someone of the opposite affords them.

Why would there be "straight gay parades?" Attention doesn't need to be brought to heterosexuals, who have all the rights in the world.

Gay pride parades are nothing more than an attempt to bring attention to the fact that a segment of our population is discriminated against and denied basic rights for no other reason than who they love.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

This whole 'gay is a choice' argument is blatantly absurd.

If it was a choice to be gay..homosexual..whatever you want to call it, we would not see the suicides we do by young people unable to come to terms with the rejection from their communities.

Several gay friends have told me that when they were young and first trying coming to terms with their homosexuality they would have given anything to be straight as it would have made their lives so much easier.

Who would choose to be disowned by their loved ones, even their own parents and have their hearts broken for a choice?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

(Response to zilli)

And to shove views and practices down the throats of those who are sickened by said views and practices.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Love is not about procreation. Choosing to belittle people because of who they love in a adult relationship and decided that they are not a worthy family is not something God would do.


What percentage of gays are in a committed relationship? Certainly not those cruising gay bars night after night the same way singles cruise the singles bars. They are not about love and commitment. They are out for sex with anyone willing. Sex does not define love.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> (Response to zilli)
> 
> And to shove views and practices down the throats of those who are sickened by said views and practices.


It's your choice to be sickened. 

I don't like having religion shoved in my face every day but there it is, it's not going away so I learn to live with it...and that really is a choice.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

kasilofhome said:


> gay--is a PC word for Homosexual-


PC? I don't know about that, but it is fewer letters to type. :goodjob:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> What percentage of gays are in a committed relationship?


IDK, but every single one I know...Eight couples off the top of my head.



> Certainly not those cruising gay bars night after night the same way singles cruise the singles bars.


So you are saying they are the same..the gay people and the straight people looking for love in all the wrong places? Not all single gay people cruise the bars just as not all straight people do. You are simply illustrating that we (homosexuals and heterosexuals) are not that different after all.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

MDKatie said:


> Ok, well I wonder how many people are going to get sick of businesses who feel the need to comment on *other people's lifestyles* then.





Laura Zone 5 said:


> I wonder how many business will get sick of those who groups who feel their business should cater to *their chosen life style*?
> 
> Flip the script baby!!


Same question, worded differently.
One is labeled 'hater' and one is PERFECTLY acceptable.

Interesting.....

I am thankful for all the coupon links!! Thanks to everyone posting them!!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Same question, worded differently.
> One is labeled 'hater' and one is PERFECTLY acceptable.
> 
> Interesting.....
> ...


Not the same statement at all. "cater" and "comment" make all the difference."


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> And to shove views and practices down the throats of those who are sickened by said views and practices.


In what way is it being shoved down your throat?

Are you being forced to marry someone of the same sex?

Don't like gays? Then make it YOUR choice to not associate with them (your loss), but don't discriminate against them if you have a business in a state where doing so illegal.

If you live in a state were same sex marriage is LEGAL (which I am proud to say I do), then you don't get to say Steven's and John's legal union is not a "real marriage."

Ignore homosexuals, if you want, teach your kids that they are "icky," but just because YOU don't approve of them doesn't mean they shouldn't be recognized as viable and contributing members of our society who should have our respect as much as you think YOU should be respected.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Same question, worded differently.
> One is labeled 'hater' and one is PERFECTLY acceptable.


Who is saying businesses should cater to anyone's lifestyle?


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok - the "like" button thing is starting to tick me off.

Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.

I owe a few "likes," I'll try again later. lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

refresh the page, and it will work!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Homosexuals, transsexuals, bisexuals are demanding support from business that do not wish to give the support. Since this is becoming more common I do resent them---Lord knows I would not demand a strip club or any other sexual club to accomondate a childs birthday party or demand that sex toy stores stock easybake ovens --there is a shoving from the nonhetrosexuals that made me see some more intrested in destroying hetrosexuals lifestyles than enjoying thier own lives.

Cake places, caterers, photographers, ect have had to shut thier doors at the pleasure of noncustomers demographice persons demanding to be customers in PRIVATE businesses.

I have friends who are gay---I like them --they and I keep our sex life personal--


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> This whole 'gay is a choice' argument is blatantly absurd.
> 
> If it was a choice to be gay..homosexual..whatever you want to call it, we would not see the suicides we do by young people unable to come to terms with the rejection from their communities.
> 
> ...


Some folks like the attention, some folks also want to be victims. Yes, it is a choice, but that's a different topic for a different thread.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> Homosexuals, transsexuals, bisexuals are demanding support from business that do not wish to give the support. Since this is becoming more common I do resent them---Lord knows I would not demand a strip club or any other sexual club to accomondate a childs birthday party or demand that sex toy stores stock easybake ovens --there is a shoving from the nonhetrosexuals that made me see some more intrested in destroying hetrosexuals lifestyles than enjoying thier own lives.
> 
> Cake places, caterers, photographers, ect have had to shut thier doors at the pleasure of noncustomers demographice persons demanding to be customers in PRIVATE businesses.
> 
> I have friends who are gay---I like them --they and I keep our sex life personal--



wowza! you have friends that are gay but you resent their right to be served at the same business that you are served at. tell them that you resent it, to their face and see if you are still friends. :bash:

btw asking a baker to bake a cake for a gay wedding is not the same as asking a sex toy store to sell easy bake ovens, but i think you knew that.


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

&#8220;It is never too late to give up your prejudices&#8221; 
&#8213; Henry David Thoreau


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Zilli said:


> In what way is it being shoved down your throat?


By getting mad just because some arent gay and dont agree with it. Thats shoving your view down their throat. Why does everyone have to agree with it or they are some monster? Good Grief...


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> Some folks like the attention, some folks also want to be victims. Yes, it is a choice, but that's a different topic for a different thread.


Riiiiiight, because my friends who are both doctors, both heads of their respective departments in a major hospital.. have been together...living together, sharing/building a life together for TWENTY YEARS..raising children together..because they want attention..or to be victims. :smack :bash:

Honestly Jeffrey, I'm not trying to be rude, but you really have NO idea what you are talking about.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

wyld thang said:


> sigh...


Post of the day.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Riiiiiight, because my friends who are both doctors, both heads of their respective departments in a major hospital.. have been together...living together, sharing/building a life together for TWENTY YEARS..raising children together..because they want attention..or to be victims. :smack :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly Jeffrey, I'm not trying to be rude, but you really have NO idea what you are talking about.


But you are rude! And it proves the point of intolerance! I'm glad for your friends, but their not the ones out parading around now are they! The gay folks I know are mostly the victim type, poor me, no one understands me, I'm confused about who I am! That's what I see and hear. Not all are like that I know, but that's what I see! Whining and crying!

This should be another thread!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Not a problem---it is a non issue to them because MG and his partner respect other people's faiths My family member knows that all of the whitching she does is totally viewed--as in I told her personally ---as an attention getter----she is the only one of my homosexual friends or family that wish to shove it around as a power trip. 

Most of my friends simply live life and understand that when thier bother is a priest well -----------dear bro is not going to be doing their wedding as he did for her older brother. 

It is no more different than when I lived with Jewish people and I did shove Christian events there. Or when in Anchorage when a Muslim family move in I was doing a bQ and not knowing what they could eat or how it might need to be cooked I had her bring a second main course and I did one too.

By know you might be getting the feeling that I respect other views but I refuse to be pushed into being guilty for not agreeing nor must I allow for those who wish to play victims in order to get thier way to even start that game.

That is why I like my friends--we stay out of each others bedrooms and simply enjoy each other. I know very few victims.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

HuskyBoris said:


> âIt is never too late to give up your prejudicesâ
> &#8213; Henry David Thoreau


Yeah they should let those Catholics come out of the closet.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Tiempo said:


> It's your choice to be sickened.
> 
> I don't like having religion shoved in my face every day but there it is, it's not going away so I learn to live with it...and that really is a choice.


That's true i guess. I must have missed all of the Christian rights parades, missed hearing the Christian rights activists on every third tv commercial, and missed where a big uproar was caused by some company owner would not use Christians in his advertising.

I'm sorry, I missed all those things where religion was thrust down the general public's throats.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

kasilofhome said:


> By know you might be getting the feeling that I respect other views but I refuse to be pushed into being guilty for not agreeing nor must I allow for those who wish to play victims in order to get thier way to even start that game.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> That's true i guess. I must have missed all of the Christian rights parades, missed hearing the Christian rights activists on every third tv commercial, and missed where a big uproar was caused by some company owner would not use Christians in his advertising.
> 
> I'm sorry, I missed all those things where religion was thrust down the general public's throats.


You mean like the complaining we hear every single year at Christmas, about the "reason for the season" and whining and complaining people do if grocery store clerks wish them a *gasp* Happy Holidays, instead of saying Merry Christmas?

And not sure about you, but I see WAY more religious commercials than I do gay commercials. In fact, I've never even seen one single commercial for gay rights....ever in my life. 

And I've never had people knock on my door to ask me to convert to homosexuality. I've never had one leave homosexual propoganda in my door. I've never had gay people drop pamphlets anywhere someone might see them to advertize for their cause.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

MDK, you do have a valid claim, and you are correct, i have never seen any propaganda to convert to homosexuality.
On the other hand, I do see rules and laws being made to force people to be accepting of homosexuality, in businesses, schools, and government, yet at the same time laws are made to take any hint of Christianity out of schools, government, etc.

Look, its obvious that there are two completely different sides to this, but the debates are taking away from tje initial point of this thread.
A man was asked a question about how he chose to advertise HIS company, and some people threw a fit because they felt he should go against his beliefs and advertise using their beliefs.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> A man was asked a question about how he chose to advertise HIS company, and some people threw a fit because they felt he should go against his beliefs and advertise using their beliefs.


Yep, just like people are throwing fits because Starbucks asked customers to leave their guns at home. You can't please everyone all of the time.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> MDK, you do have a valid claim, and you are correct, i have never seen any propaganda to convert to homosexuality.
> On the other hand, I do see rules and laws being made to force people to be accepting of homosexuality, in businesses, schools, and government, yet at the same time laws are made to take any hint of Christianity out of schools, government, etc.
> 
> Look, its obvious that there are two completely different sides to this, but the debates are taking away from tje initial point of this thread.
> A man was asked a question about how he chose to advertise HIS company, and some people threw a fit because they felt he should go against his beliefs and advertise using their beliefs.


That is not why people are upset. He basically stated that any family other than, man, wife and child is good enough for his advertising and not his market. That is what people are upset about. Single mothers, single fathers, same sex families are all not good enough.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was totally expecting this thread to be shut down this morning....
I was really hoping there were more coupon sites posted, barilla is on sale this week!!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, if it ain't chicken sandwiches, it is pasta. Maybe ice cream or peanut butter will be next.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I wish I could find bucatini.

My son had it for dinner in a restaurant in MN, and LOVED it.
I cannot find it anywhere on a shelf...been to multiple groceries, specialty groceries......can't find it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Look, its obvious that there are two completely different sides to this, but the debates are taking away from tje initial point of this thread.
> *A man was asked a question about how he chose to advertise HIS company, and some people threw a fit because they felt he should go against his beliefs and advertise using their beliefs*.


No such thing as "freedom of speech".
There are no 1rst Amendment Rights anymore.

I have told my kids "when you open your mouth and speak, you better make DANG sure you're ready to stand on what you say, come hades or high water, and you better be sure you will stand on in a week, month, year.........otherwise, shut your mouth. Say what you mean. Mean what you say. Leave no room for wondering. But be ready to stand on it".

It's like when reporters go into the locker room after a game, and they shove mic's in the faces of the players that are the most ticked off......then goat them with loaded questions HOPING he will lose his mind THEN the media wants to trash that player for what he said.
Really
What do you expect?

Who cares what this dude said.
You know what? 
TV commercials that show things *I* don't personally care for? Guess what, they get changed. I don't watch, those shows.
Super simple.
I don't run around squawking how wrong it is, how unfair it is, how _____ it is.
I turn the channel.
I highly recommend it for others.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> refresh the page, and it will work!


it didn't...ok it started working


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

susieneddy said:


> it didn't


Sometimes I have to refresh a couple times, then it comes back.
You can close the page totally, and re-open it, and that should work too.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Who cares what this dude said.
> You know what?
> TV commercials that show things *I* don't personally care for? Guess what, they get changed. I don't watch, those shows.
> Super simple.
> ...


You seem to be posting quite a bit about a subject you don't care about.

There is a whole world of people who do care about people with attitudes like his. It is up to us to raise our voices and stand together to fight against discrimination and the attitudes that foster it. We will not teach our children just to turn the channel or ignore what they think is wrong with this world?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

painterswife said:


> You seem to be posting quite a bit about a subject you don't care about.
> 
> There is a whole world of people who do care about people with attitudes like his. It is up to us to raise our voices and stand together to fight against discrimination and the attitudes that foster it. *We will not teach our children just to turn the channel or ignore what they think is wrong with this world?*


I turn the channel on those things that ARE WRONG.
Like ad's for a particular show that I find grossly offensive because it portrays licencious behavior as 'normal' or 'modern'.

*I* have no control over another human being.
*I* cannot let what someone else does/chooses/thinks CONSUME me.
*I* have no control over the agenda.
So instead of wasting my precious time and energy on OTHER people's choices, I choose to change the channel.

To inject MY thoughts and MY beliefs and MY ways into someone else's life is the SAME intrusion, that offends me.

See what I am saying?

You think this way.
I think that way.
When one of us injects OUR WAY is the RIGHT WAY into something, one of us looses our right to think / act they way we choose.

So......I don't care what he says, as much as I don't care what's on the next episode of Modern Family.
I don't care.

Because if I inject *MY CHOICES* into either situation? 
I am saying my way is right, and dismissing those who have a differing opinion.
Which is what you are having a cow about, yet that is exactly what you are doing.

OY


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I turn the channel on those things that ARE WRONG.
> Like ad's for a particular show that I find grossly offensive because it portrays licencious behavior as 'normal' or 'modern'.
> 
> *I* have no control over another human being.
> ...


Inject my choices? No we are standing by our convictions and voicing our opinions. No one is requiring that anyone live by our choices. 

That is a lot of posting fro someone that does not care.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

seems some are being really rude, 
and this can be shut down, as it's getting personal insulting back and forth to members.


----------

